# Lets see your zombie costumes!



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

no zombie costumes  cmon guys!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

It is a tad early in the year for some of the seasonal members.
Here's a quick zombie costume I put together for a zombie walk a couple years ago. I don't have pics of the more recent costume and I may make a new one for this year's walk.
Mom's theme for Halloween this year is Zombies so I'll have to make something really good.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The family photo:










We actually used this for our Christmas card last year!!


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here we are at Minneapolis' Zombie Pub Crawl in October. I was an 80's zombie (complete with bloody leg warmers and leggings, lol) and hubby was a zombie nerd (you can't see his plaid pants in this pic though).


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is me and my brother from last year.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

the dogman said:


> It is a tad early in the year for some of the seasonal members.
> Here's a quick zombie costume I put together for a zombie walk a couple years ago. I don't have pics of the more recent costume and I may make a new one for this year's walk.
> Mom's theme for Halloween this year is Zombies so I'll have to make something really good.


Looks good!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

chop shop said:


>


That's wild.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks! I make the mask's


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice work, everyone!!!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice thankyou everyone!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

portia319 said:


> Here we are at Minneapolis' Zombie Pub Crawl in October. I was an 80's zombie (complete with bloody leg warmers and leggings, lol) and hubby was a zombie nerd (you can't see his plaid pants in this pic though).


Coooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

chop shop said:


>


Chop, one word: SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Tumblindice said:


> Chop, one word: SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


....lol...thanks!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MHooch said:


> The family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hooch! I would have LOVED to receive this Christmas card!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

chop shop said:


>


One of the best zombies ever!!!!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the zombies. Here's my take on the zombie. Voodoo style.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dang it! I swear I did it right. Why can't I see the picture?

Let me try this again. 









Screw it. Let's try a linky. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/piraticalstyle-albums-2010-post-mortem-picture57486-i-still-feel-way-right-now.html


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

@piratical ~  lol , cool..! Those stitches are gnarly.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

piraticalstyle said:


> Dang it! I swear I did it right. Why can't I see the picture?
> 
> Let me try this again.
> 
> ...


Wow very cool, love the stitches in the mouth.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Everyone looks great! Good jobs.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

piratical, HOW did you DO that?? Amazing. Would love to try something like that this year.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

piratical, those stiches are_* too*_ gross!!! Great job!!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww, thanks everyone! Waxed leather twine, Prosthetic Adhesive and liquid latex. The hardest part was sitting down with the family after the Denver Zombie Crawl and being voraciously hungry.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll share mine tomorrow after the Red, White or Dead Zombie Walk in Seattle.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Over 4,500 zombies walked in the parade yesterday, breaking the world record. Sadly, I brought my camera, but the battery was dead. I saw viking zombies, pirate zombies, a baby zombie, dog zombies, patriotic zombies, zombies in bikinis and more. Here is what I came up with.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent work, HP!! You looked great!


----------



## ZOMBIE7666 (Feb 1, 2011)

burnt zombies are where it's at!  http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/zombie7666-albums-makeup-i-ve-done.html


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Heres some costume hands I just finished.


----------



## Darkslide632 (Sep 10, 2010)

From quite a few years ago...


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

from last year


----------



## lblambert (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's the zombie costume I did a few years ago...


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

^^^^ SPFX silicone...The good stuff. Nice!


----------



## mogub (Oct 10, 2008)

My Girlfriend last year :


DSC_6166 par Mogub, sur Flickr


DSC_6165 par Mogub, sur Flickr


----------



## Stoo (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's mine from last year. Was a real low budget costume, just bought the mask on ebay.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Great mask Stoo! The overall costume is a winner!! Nice job on the shirt.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine is quite simple, and nothing like you experts out there! But I live in a small town in Utah.. can't do anything TOO upsetting to the neighbors! Believe me, my costume caused quite a stir in the neighborhood!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Noelle said:


> Mine is quite simple, and nothing like you experts out there! But I live in a small town in Utah.. can't do anything TOO upsetting to the neighbors! Believe me, my costume caused quite a stir in the neighborhood!


haha , were i live, not a lot dress up - well there are hundreds in the clubs, but none really scary, so imagen our zombie costumes walkin around haha


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, I can see that happening with this!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

So most of this is infact make-up, I edited the eyes and adjusted some colors and played with some filters. Bam!


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's last years. I was a hit and run zombie.


----------



## eberphoto (Aug 15, 2011)

*Last years costume*








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Everyone's zombie costume looks great!

Here are a few pictures from my zombie themed birthday party a few years ago.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

darkmaster said:


> That's wild.


I really dont know whos shower scene picture that is in your quote box...?? something's gotta be wacky with the new format.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

These are 3 of my four zombie looks. I can't find photos of my pinup zombie, but here we have Little Dead Riding Hood, "Draaaaains," and my zombie mermaid


----------

